# Harvesting Catalytic Converters



## lazersteve (Dec 5, 2007)

All,

I've decided to post another video from my delayed PGM DVD. Hopefully this will help tide you over until the DVD is finalized. 

You can find the video on my website http://www.goldrecovery.us in the Platinum Group Metals Video section.

Please post your comments to this tutorial here.

Harvesting Catalytic Converter Comments

I want to note that this is one of many types of converters you may find and each is different in various ways. This video is meant to help you understand the general steps, safety, and tools required to open a cat.

You may also notice this video is larger and in a fairly high resolution as compared to my earlier videos.

I hope you enjoy the video.

Steve


----------

